# Anyone do sliced pork shoulder?



## jcbigler (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of pulled or shredded pork. 

But I've been thinking about doing a pork butt and slicing it like a brisket instead of pulling it. 

Anyone do it? What temps, rubs etc..?


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2016)

Why not just cook up some pork steaks? If you really want to do it my guess is 180-190 as you would want to get it somewhat tender but not falling apart.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello.  THANK YOU!!!  I am a bit of a traditionalist.  What folks are making is NOT pulled pork.  Pulled pork originated in the Carolinas and most recipes have a vinegar based sauce which I don't care for.  What folks are doing is smoking a shoulder, tearing it up and then smothering it in BBQ sauce.  I am also not a big rub or sauce fan but to each his own.  I just can't bring myself to go through all that trouble smoking a pork shoulder and then tearing it up for a SANDWICH!  I'd rather just make a burger if I want a sandwich.  I always slice my shoulders.  Use a pan to collect the drippings for A Jus or thicken and make a gravy.  Use your normal cooking method for "pulled pork" and take it to an IT of 190-195.  Rest it, slice and enjoy with some potatoes ( mashed or boiled, for boiled I'd use red potatoes ) and a good cole slaw.  Maybe some fresh green beans?  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mosparky (Jun 28, 2016)

Pork steaks are THE bbq item in St. Louis. I have been grilling them for years with mediocre results. I finally learned just what great tools the Weber kettle and instant read therms can be. Now my results are far more consistant and even impresses the she beast.

 My first and biggest mistake was grilling them. Now I cook them on the Weber with indirect heat. I have yet to put a therm on it to get an idea what the temp of the grill was, but it took them 40 mins or so to cook. I think that is the real secret to making them tender.

 Seasoned both sides with Meat tenderizer (she beast demands this) black pepper, onion powder and garlic powder. Seasoned one side and perforated the heck out of it with a serving fork, flip over and repeat on the other side. Back to the fridge to chill while I got the Kettle going. Half chimney of well lit charcoal briquets dumped on one side, all vents wide open. Place steaks opposite coals and cover. Rotate or flip steaks every 10 mins or so. Start checking temp after 20 mins. I pull them at 170. Very tender. Apply sauce as you prefer. Your mileage may vary but mine came out the other night so good and tender, the she beast went back for left overs the next night. That NEVER happens. 34 yrs of marriage and I can count one one hand how many times that has happened and probably have fingers left over.


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 29, 2016)

What do you think about this sliced pork steak/shoulder that John Mueller does? 

Other pork steak methods that I have read about involved slicing the pork butt into steaks (or strips for country style ribs) before it's cooked. I'm thinking about cooking it whole and then slicing it when served. 

(Go to 29:04)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  THANK YOU!!!  I am a bit of a traditionalist.  What folks are making is NOT pulled pork.   Pulled pork originated in the Carolinas and most recipes have a vinegar based sauce which I don't care for.  What folks are doing is smoking a shoulder, tearing it up and then smothering it in BBQ sauce.  I am also not a big rub or sauce fan but to each his own.  I just can't bring myself to go through all that trouble smoking a pork shoulder and then tearing it up for a SANDWICH!  I'd rather just make a burger if I want a sandwich.  I always slice my shoulders.  Use a pan to collect the drippings for A Jus or thicken and make a gravy.  Use your normal cooking method for "pulled pork" and take it to an IT of 190-195.  Rest it, slice and enjoy with some potatoes ( mashed or boiled, for boiled I'd use red potatoes ) and a good cole slaw.  Maybe some fresh green beans?  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Sorry, I have to disagree with you. Pulled pork is just that, it's still pulled no matter what you choose to put on it.

Al


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2016)

Well I guess I can't argue with that Al.  It Is pulled.  And it is pork.  I was just talking about the traditional sauce.  For myself I don't understand things like "chicken nuggets".  Just where are the "nuggets" on a chicken?  Popcorn chicken; I have never gotten any popcorn with my chicken ( not that I would want the 2 together ) And  "chicken fajitas".  Fajitas are made from beef skirt steak.  Chicken cooked in the style of Fajitas I DO get.  I have the same problem over here trying to tell the Brits about chicken fried steak.  They just look at me perplexed.  Then I explain it is steak fried in the same way you would make fried chicken.  Before I came here I was confused about Yorkshire pudding.  Why the HE** would you serve pudding with roast beef??  THAT IS JUST WRONG!!  Well it turns out Yorkshire pudding is a bread.  






Yes JC.  I smoke mine whole and then slice it just like you would a brisket.  Use Chef JJ's recipe of the veg in a pan where you catch the pork drippings, serve as Au Jus or add some flour to thicken and make gravy.  Maybe add some wine to it if that is your sort of thing.

I do agree with the others in that if you are going to cut it into "steaks" first then why not just start with pork steaks.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

